# Meet the next best thing to babies... BEWARE SNAKES..!



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello ladies,

I figured prehaps I would tell you a bit about my pets.. not everyones cup of tea but I wouldnt be without them now..

Had 'Tu & Big's' for 2 years now. My snake obsession started at a leaving do for work, we went to a club in London, which had belly dances that had BIG pythons with them. That was it...I did my research, found out about different species and went out & bought my two 'babies.' I have never looked back & my frineds & family dont understand what the big attraction is, but when you find out that you cant have children & you find new interests..it gives you chance to think about something else for a change..

Not sure if I can post pics but i will try & if im not then sorry in advance ! . . .  
This is Big's..he is an OAP now...










This is Tu.. he is younger . .










& this is of me & my babies...










Hope I didnt scare anyone.. & that you enjoyed the pics.. x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi lisa u are a brave woman! Lovely pics though

Kate xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Aww Lisa they are lovely. I do like snakes but Dh wouldnt let me have one.

Ok my little ones are, Rosie and Dylan... a Cocker & a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel. Dylan is supposed to be half the size of Rosie but I fink I might have fed him a bit too much.  










I also have 5 scrummy puddy tats, a 3 legged rabbit, 4 Guinea pigs and some Goldfish. Oh and not forgetting a Dh who is the hardest work of all.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

lisa they are beautiful. i adore snakes, my fondest memory as a child is going on holiday to devon, we visited a reptile house and i had a photo taken with a 7ft python. still have the pic somewhere, i was only 9 and it was brilliant! my nan thought i was   id love to have one but wouldnt trust my 2 kids, they are bad enough with feeding the fish anything they can find  

take care
Corrina xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Lisa

I like snakes too   The biggest I ever held was a 15ft Burmese Python - Blimey he was heavy !  

I used to have a 4ft Royal Python but had to get rid of her when I started having nightmares of thousands of snakes coming out of her vivarium !  No idea why the nightmares started - I still like snakes though


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Fab pics   I like snakes too.  Thanks for sharing  

Jayne x


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Ha Ha.. some of those replies made me laugh !!

this site is defo going to cheer me up.. 15ft Python... god out of my league !!!


----------



## chickadee (Jan 15, 2006)

Gotta say I prefer my furbabies, but the snakes are lovely. 

J x


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Lisa 

They are lovely !!!

I would love a snake - just a small one though !!

T xx


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

haha haha ha lol

that made me laugh !

looks like we have the same problem.. one of my snakes is thin & one is the other end of the scale & it touching obese !

thanks for the pics.. ahh x


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Didnt realise this was just a snake thread. I know my babies aren't scaley but I thought they were cute.


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

weeble, your KCS looks as energetic as mine! j.j is lovely but sooo lazy unless theres food around! i would put piccie on but dont have clue how! hes in the gallery section though!. i also have 1 white ultra faced persian called pie in the sky, 1 fluffy tabby boy called cassius, i black shorthaired puss cat called ebony, and 2 tuxedo girls (mum and daughter) called scoobie and mo (scoobie is cassius's mum and ebonys auntie!), then there are the kids and DH!! i would have more animals but DH made me get rid of 12 of my pussy cats!  mean mean man lol  

corrina


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab piccys hun, I'd love a snake, not sure my cats would be happy about it though!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Lisa

Your pet snake is beautiful, when i was younger my parents had a royal python called Oscar, it was lovely having him, he used to curl up round our dogs tummy (when he was out of his tank) and they woulod go to sleep together.

Would love to get one now but think i have enough with our dogs for the moment.

Fab pictures hun 

Mel
x


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone...for your nice comments on the boys! xx[br]: 12/04/06, 13:54I have a new baby girls..here he is...




























he is an ickle baby (& he takes up just as much time !!!) He is called Deebo !


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

He is lovely Lisa - would love another 

Mel


----------



## overthemoon.com (Mar 30, 2006)

Did you have a Royal then ? Im so chuffed with him


----------

